# It's BACK!!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

After a looooong delay I have the Raw Dog Ranch website back up and running.

Well, some of it. It's still a work in progress but the Raw Diet stuff is all there.

If anyone sees anything wrong please let me know so I can fix it!

http://www.rawdogranch.com/index.htm


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It looks good to me.A lot of info for people.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You just made my day Lauri! I'll go peak at it now. Thanks for this great resource)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Extend the length of your home page so it is at least the length of your menu bar. Not a biggie but just looks a little strange. Maybe add a photo on the main page to fill the Yellow space.

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerExtend the length of your home page so it is at least the length of your menu bar. Not a biggie but just looks a little strange.


I have more stuff to add to the home page - just haven't gotten to it yet. I want to make sure ALL the pages at least fit the menu.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Wahoo! I've been waiting for this....!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So glad to see it back up and it looks FANTABULOUS!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

it's great lauri; thanks for doing this; i found some new stuff

fyi, i couldn't open the excel spreadsheet; could you possibly pm that to me?

great job...and thanks for sharing

ellen


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thankyou.







You are so talented and knowledgeable in so many fields. Many employers are missing out bigtime by not having you on the payroll.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks Lauri. Ellen, I've got a copy with me, I'll email it to you.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

ok where's the puppy stuff? still under construction?? Argh!!!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Site looks good! I have a question, wasn't sure if I should start a new thread but: Apple Cider Vinegar (with the Mother in it)...
Please explain the 'with the Mother in it' part.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophiSite looks good! I have a question, wasn't sure if I should start a new thread but: Apple Cider Vinegar (with the Mother in it)...
> Please explain the 'with the Mother in it' part.


I know this is directly from Braggs, which sells ACV, but it helps explain the mother...

http://bragg.com/products/acvFAQ.html


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> 
> I know this is directly from Braggs, which sells ACV, but it helps explain the mother...
> 
> http://bragg.com/products/acvFAQ.html


Thank you very much! I haven't seen any ACV that includes 'the mother' but will now definitely look for it.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've heard so many great things about the site... I'm so glad I can finally see it!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so glad it's back, Lauri. I'd missed it. I have always used it as a reference for new raw-feeders and am happy I can do so again!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

What an excellent site!! It answers so many questions that I have, thanks!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Awesome! I've been waiting.









~Kristin


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

YAY!!! I'm happy to see it back up and it looks GREAT!!! Job well done!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You are doing an excellent job, Lauri! Way to go!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you for this wonderful info. I"m so excited that this site is back up and running!!!


----------



## Velinda81 (Jul 7, 2004)

Thank you so much. Very interested in learning the new method of feeding. Had difficulty accessing the excel spreadsheet, was wondering if you could also PM to me. Looking forward to the puppy section, expecting new pup in two months.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so glad you have it back up again! 
Thanks so much for all the work you have done.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Lauri, 

Thanks so much for getting your website updated; I missed it!!!!

The only suggestion that I would make is that its somewhat cumbersome having to go back to the menu to go to the next page. If there is a way that you can make the pages flow better, that would be a great help.

Thanks!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Aniadouble
> The only suggestion that I would make is that its somewhat cumbersome having to go back to the menu to go to the next page. If there is a way that you can make the pages flow better, that would be a great help.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't understand what you are saying? You should be able to use the menus from ANY page - and get to any page FROM any page.

Is that not the case??


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Sorry, brain not transmitting to fingers...... 

You CAN get to any page from the menu, but the fact that you HAVE to go back to the menu to go to the next page seems cumbersome to me. Usually, there is link to the next page at the bottom of each page.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ahhhh ... so on the raw feeding pages you would like a link to the next logical page.

Great idea!! I'll work on that this weekend.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Lauri,

In case I still wasn't clear................. ;-)

I couldn't sleep last night so I thought of a way to show you what I meant:










To the left is your main menu and on the bottom of each page are links to the next page in the sequence. Or something like that!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangAhhhh ... so on the raw feeding pages you would like a link to the next logical page.
> 
> Great idea!! I'll work on that this weekend.


YUP!!!

Not jut the raw pages, but any related ones.


----------

